# EOS 80D Focusing Suggestions?



## YuengLinger (Oct 28, 2016)

My new 80D seems to be pretty quick and accurate with phase detect AF for subjects that are motionless, but I'm having abysmal results with our toddler in action. I've tried most of the setting combinations.

As reference, I compare to my success with my 60D and 5DIII. Of course I'd be thrilled if it could come close to the 5DIII, though I know that is unreasonable, but at this point, I'm not getting nearly as many keepers as on the 60D!

To be fair, I haven't yet put on top notch glass, so far for the "action" having used an ef 50mm 1.4 and an ef 85mm 1.8, but the 85mm is quick and dependable on the 60D and 5DIII. YES, I've performed AFMA. No problem with sharp focus on motionless subjects, as stated.

Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 28, 2016)

If all else fails, set the focussing to servo, and use face detect and live view using DPAF to do all the work.
You can get some amazing results.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi YuengLinger. 
If you haven't already done this you could try going to C.Fn II and setting the AIServo first image priority and AIServo second image priority to maximum focus priority. These are normally set to the compromise position between speed and focus, take the shot if the focus is close to get a high speed. 
Hope this helps. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Luds34 (Oct 28, 2016)

I know some people might say they wouldn't trust the focus ability of the 50 f/1.4. However the 85mm should work pretty well for you. For reference I use to use a 70D + 85mm f/1.8 shooting at f/2 in Ai Servo and had no problem tracking/following my little toddler around. I'd think with the even more advanced 80D you should have no issues as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2016)

Issues like this do exist, so don't discount some problem with the AF sensor, even a little dust in the wrong place can affect tracking or speed to acquire focus.

I'd consider exchanging it for another if you can't resolve it, you will never be happy if it doesn't perform to your expectations.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 28, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Issues like this do exist, so don't discount some problem with the AF sensor, even a little dust in the wrong place can affect tracking or speed to acquire focus.
> 
> I'd consider exchanging it for another if you can't resolve it, you will never be happy if it doesn't perform to your expectations.



I went to a wildlife preserve today, used my 100-400mm II, which has never had a problem. About 550 shots used in good light. Only those NOT using AI Servo were usably sharp--but none of them were tack sharp. Shutter speed was high enough, tried both handheld with IS on and from a tripod with IS off. Couldn't even get trees very sharp!

I only had about 3% keepers, with mostly birds floating in water! That's much worse than the first time I ever tried BiF with my 60D about 5 years ago! I'm certainly no BiF expert, but this was pretty discouraging!

Thanks for the insights, all. I shipped mine back to Amazon today for a refund. Wanted the 80D instead of the 7DII because of the size and weight and tempting video features that might have finally pushed me to try some home movies with a dSLR. Flippy screen is useful to, as I know from the 60D.

But I also noticed the noise even at ISO 640 wasn't as improved over the 60D as reviews had led me to believe.

I'm afraid few reviews are based on more than press-releases and what the specs suggest, and maybe a few quick sample shots to confirm what the reviewer believes about those specs. Too many reviewers are depending on click-throughs to merchants to want to discourage potential buyers too much.

Or, I could very well have gotten a body with flaws.

Regrouping while my cynicism wears off a bit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry that you had such a frustrating experience. I'd suggest getting one from Adorama or B&H. Sorry, but I do not have confidence in high end cameras purchased from Amazon. I buy a ton of things from Amazon nearly every day, but have had a unusually high rate of issues with camera lenses. (BTW, I sell products on Amazon Prime, but they are unbreakable)


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 29, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sorry that you had such a frustrating experience. I'd suggest getting one from Adorama or B&H. Sorry, but I do not have confidence in high end cameras purchased from Amazon. I buy a ton of things from Amazon nearly every day, but have had a unusually high rate of issues with camera lenses. (BTW, I sell products on Amazon Prime, but they are unbreakable)



Thanks, Mt. Spokane. My wife made the same comment about bad luck on Amazon vs B&H. Good insight.

I am thinking about giving the 80D another chance because of ergonomics. Just feels so light and fits my hands perfectly.

But as I dig online for info, I find lots of emphasis on the LiveView focusing. It makes me wonder if phase detect might be an issue on this body, if this is really aimed at videographers and the phase detect is adequate for portraiture and still life, but bound to be frustrating for action.

For whatever reason, CR doesn't have an 80D stills gallery yet...Not much discussion either.


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 29, 2016)

I am very happy with the 80d's AF. Whale watching, bird in flight, my toddler running around. All performed admirably. To me, the 80d's AF is comparable to my 5dmk3. 80d is definitely the right choice for most people. 

Amazon is an authorized dealer, much the same as B&H. Both offer excellent customer service. Based on the limited information you gave, it's hard to pinpoint whether there's something wrong with the camera or with the settings. 

I had a 60d many years ago. 80d's noise performance is significantly better. Hope things work out better once you receive another 80d. Post pictures with settings used if problems persist.


----------

